# Mass "0" Post Member Prune



## vern38

I removed 1130 accounts this morning that had "0" posts. Why you ask? Spammers! If I have removed an account that is new and not a bad account Please accept my Apologies but there has to be some sort of control on these bad accounts.

Vern


----------



## rnameless

Thanks vern, way to stay on top of it.


----------



## nynethead

Great move Vern, don't need any spammers ruining the great environment.


----------



## Fire44

Could ask all new members to post in "New Members" so they would show at least one post. The spam is computer generated so it wouldn't do the one post. Then deleting the "0" post every so offen wouldn' t remove any members.

Just a thought.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thank you Vern. Some of those were getting a little too far over the top!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr

Bad spammers!


----------



## skippershe

I was looking at that list recently, couldn't believe some of the names









Good riddance!


----------



## MaeJae

bye-bye...









Thanks Vern!


----------



## 3LEES

sleecjr said:


> Bad spammers!


Cute emoticon Lee...









Dan


----------



## Moosegut

Works for me.


----------



## ke4nxw

Yeah... you're a funny guy    lol


----------



## summergames84

Hasta la vista, baby! Good move, Vern.


----------



## Thor

Right on Vern









Thor


----------



## N7OQ

That is a lot of accounts, I wonder how many real accounts we really have?


----------



## Moosegut

Verstelle said:


> That is a lot of accounts, I wonder how many real accounts we really have?


1789 Registered accounts as of 9:44pm est, Tuesday, 9/26/2006


----------



## out4fun

Good call Vern.









Angelo


----------



## egregg57

Vern: The Spaminator


----------



## NDJollyMon




----------



## willie226

Keep up the good Vern You do a fantastic job in keeping this Forum








going








Thanks again
Willie


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for cleaning the house up Vern
I do agree with Gary and his statement
Don



Fire44 said:


> Could ask all new members to post in "New Members" so they would show at least one post. The spam is computer generated so it wouldn't do the one post. Then deleting the "0" post every so offen wouldn' t remove any members.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> Could ask all new members to post in "New Members" so they would show at least one post. The spam is computer generated so it wouldn't do the one post. Then deleting the "0" post every so offen wouldn' t remove any members.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Gary


[/quote]

Asking every new member to post would be time consuming to say the least, and then what if you forgot someone. We do not need to babysit people, they will chime in if they want. Some people join to see if joining gives them more access to photos or info. If they choose never to post, that is there perogative. Asking them to post one time will istead of having 1000 members with 0 posts, we will have 1000 with 1 and then making cleaning house harder.

John.


----------



## gd420mj

where do I go to check my private messages?


----------



## CamperAndy

gd420mj said:


> where do I go to check my private messages?


There are a couple of ways but the most direct is to use the link at the top right of the screen. You will see a link that indicates "0 New Messages" If you have some messages then it will indicate how many.


----------



## tdvffjohn

otherwise, 'My controls' then messages


----------



## bpedrotty

Hello,

one of the "New Guys" (with a potentially quesntionable name I guess) trying to figure out if I've been booted or not. Will look for "New Members" area to post the juicy details


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Way to go Vern!! Cleaning up the Spam is always a good idea.


----------



## Lady Di

Vern,

Didn't see this the first time around, but Thank you for cleaning house. You are doing an excellent job on this forum.

Rita


----------



## Gilligan

Whew! Boy, I'm glad I made the cut. I sure hope Vern doesn't start deleting "Celebrity" accounts!









Gilligan


----------



## ED_RN

Thanks for all the work you do to keeping this forum up and running!!!!!!


----------

